# Generations of Gold



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, try to follow me here as there will be a test. In the below photo, taken this summer, back row first left to right you have Bosco and Lucy (littermates), Keeper (mother of Bosco and Lucy), Jersey and Bailey (littermates - Lucy is their mom), in front is Kayla (Bosco is her daddy) and the token human is one of my grand-daughters, Bridgette.

See my post on page 3 for the question


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a lovely photo!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

How did you manage to get them all to sit still!?! Thats crazy?! But they are all Beautiful!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Wonderful picture!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a tremendous picture. Every last one on them has a great smile on their face. Perfect family portrait.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm inpressed they are all sitting so nice! Beautiful pack!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a BEAUTIFUL picture !!!!! How blessed you are............ beautiful grandchild and ditto for the goldens.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are some very well behaved dogs!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

That is an amazing photo, definitely worthy of framing. I love the way they are all so poised for the shot, their big smiles, and your grandaughter is lovely, too.

~Jackie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Another wonderful photo!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a great picture. I love the hair sticking up on Keeper. They all look so happy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and all are just stunning and so is the granddaughter. Frame that and display with pride.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow they're all sitting at the same time!!! Very nice picture


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you glue their butts to the floor?! 

Lovely pic.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... how cool is that?? One thing we tried to make sure to get as much of a "family" photo as we could the day we picked up our golden babies!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GREAT photo, lovely dogs. Grandaughter is my pick for Best in Show!!!!!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

absolutely beautiful pic !!
now let me see if I can guess what the question is.....................How old is Bridgette ??


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a great lineup!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, that second dog in from the right is REALLY handsome!! I wish I had a dog like that! 

Julie and her handsome doggie!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a wonderful picture!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

davebeech said:


> now let me see if I can guess what the question is.....................


The question is how is Kayla related to Jersey and this is NOT an open book test. Turning the page back to look is cheating!!!!

See Pointgold's post at the bottom of this page (3) for correct answer.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> The queation is how is Kayla related to Jersey and this is NOT an open book test. Turning the page back to look is cheating!!!!


sorry, I had to go back and I'm still non the wiser..............grrrrr I hate these sort of questions


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

ahhh look at all the goldens, even that human has the same hair : i agree with the person who mentioned about getting them to stay still, that takes serious canine handling skills


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my word. They have all been in the water and are now drying off in the sunlight (even your Grand Daughter) What a beautiful shot


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

If Bosco & Lucy are bro & sis then Jersey & Kalya are Bro & sis correct?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a wonderful picture.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> If Bosco & Lucy are bro & sis then Jersey & Kalya are Bro & sis correct?


Sorry still not correct :doh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

ooh... I know I know!!! But I think I have to recuse myself... 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> The queation is how is Kayla related to Jersey and this is NOT an open book test. Turning the page back to look is cheating!!!!


 
Cousins...Bosco is Jersey's uncle (his sister is her mom) so Bosco's daughter is her cousin/


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Cousins...Bosco is Jersey's uncle (his sister is her mom) so Bosco's daughter is her cousin/


BINGO, we have a winner!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> BINGO, we have a winner!!!


Please send the (large) winning check to me via UPS (our UPS guy is really cute...). Thank you very much.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Please send the (large) winning check to me via UPS (our UPS guy is really cute...). Thank you very much.


I will round up as many of the children and grandchildren as possible and take them all out to dinner tonight, I think that should make the "check" big enough!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay, dinner's on PG!! I'll have the most expensive item on the menu please!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Twisted, dyslexic family...

Cute, but twisted. :cookoo:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

ohW uoy gnillac cixelsyd? :bowl:

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

...ekatsim ym ,yrroS


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

You guys are 2 FUNNY!!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Great shot!! Love how all their tongues are hanging out!!!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

That beautiful picture will need a massive frame


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow. Beautiful family


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous Gold 
Bridgette's a beauty too


----------

